

C++ creator: “OO is counter-intuitive, illogical and inefficient." - cmy
http://harmful.cat-v.org/software/c++/I_did_it_for_you_all

======
AdmiralAsshat
[http://www.snopes.com/computer/program/stroustrup.asp](http://www.snopes.com/computer/program/stroustrup.asp)

------
mattkrea
[http://www.stroustrup.com/ieee_interview.html](http://www.stroustrup.com/ieee_interview.html)

